# eBay cabinet conversion ideas



## striker321 (Aug 21, 2011)

just picked my self up this nice little cabinet, measuring 90cm high, 60 cm wide and 45cm deep...has anyone have any ideas on how to convert it?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd take the draw out and the cupboard doors of and either make it into a double or take the whole mid section out and make one big enclosure. Depends what your thinking of keeping in it as well. As it is not that big, the one big enclosure idea is probably best for most purposes.


----------



## striker321 (Aug 21, 2011)

yeah was thinking of just 1 big one, what wouldn't outgrow this? (python)


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Aug 21, 2011)

there are three options - 1. one big enclosure. you could have some kind of childrens in it, as long as you take it out fairly often. you would take the doors that you took off the bottom and put them on the side 2. take out the draws, keep the doors down the bottom and turn it into a lizard enclosure - geckos possibly. 3. last option like you said would be a double - i would take out the draws and make two. once again keep ur doors to use on the side for access. 

cant wait to see what you do with it


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 21, 2011)

Only problem with childrens is they are largely terrestrial. Hmmm. Give me a bit and I'll check my bible.


----------



## striker321 (Aug 21, 2011)

is it possible to do anything if i have it on its side?


----------



## Im_Jamie (Aug 21, 2011)

take off cupboard doors, put in sliding glass in both the large sections and leave drawer there as a hide box with a hole cut out above and below it so the snake can move through the whole cabinet. Then in the case of you wanting to put in two snakes you can just cover up one of the holes and have two separate cages easily.


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Aug 21, 2011)

see we have a spotted (much the same) and was told they were ground dwellers, however, she is constantly climbing and scaling the walls, as well as climbing the staligtites (the onces that come from the roof), so you never know...


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 21, 2011)

Yea true, my male spotted likes to climb, the female never does though. And yes you could put it on its side. Then you could have spotteds or something and there would still be enogh height for them to climb if they wanted to.


----------



## striker321 (Aug 25, 2011)

UPDATE!!:-View attachment 215138
View attachment 215139

50w downlight in top section, and door put on lower left hand side





just installed the 2nd down light

1.Template&Placement View attachment 215160

2.Mask around template (of 70mm) View attachment 215159

3.Remove template, and drill hole (big enough for jig-saw blade about 10mm)View attachment 215161


4.Cut a "T" shape, to the masking edgeView attachment 215162

5.Cut a quarter out at a timeView attachment 215163

6.View attachment 215164

7.Pop housing into hole, from the inside up, plug in bulb andView attachment 215165


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 25, 2011)

What's with the picture issues lately ? Everyone seems to be having trouble uploading...


----------



## striker321 (Aug 25, 2011)

can't you see them?


----------



## AirCooled (Aug 25, 2011)

I can see them,just have to turn my head to one side.


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 25, 2011)

Under your description there are boxes with question marks in them, your pics are lined up across the bottom ( which happened after I posted) 
Great step by steps though!


----------



## striker321 (Aug 25, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> Under your description there are boxes with question marks in them, your pics are lined up across the bottom ( which happened after I posted)
> Great step by steps though!



so you still can't see them?
And thanks


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah i can see them, weird, on the PC its got your description and then the attachment link and the pics at the bottom of the post but via the phone, it has little question marked boxes where your attachment link is and i still see the pics at the bottom of the post, oh well, not to worry. i can still see the pics and its still a good step by step post


----------



## steve0 (Aug 25, 2011)

Statred my ebay cabnet 1800x520x1300, took the TV side walls out and just one big enclosure .


----------



## striker321 (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow that looks awesome, is that perspex or glass for the windows? And heating?


----------



## steve0 (Aug 25, 2011)

Glass on the small side doors " which will be permently screwed shut " was all ready there. Will do 6mm glass sliding doors were the TV opening was. Heating will be at the right hand side " small heat emitter " for a couple of months per year if that. As I am in QLD, and " she " my young Coastal does not need that much here.


----------



## striker321 (Aug 26, 2011)

just finished my enclosure, i can only get iphone pics (it looks way better in person)
View attachment 215315
View attachment 215316






seems a little dark on the lower section, might add some white LEDs from bunnings


----------



## Jarden (Aug 30, 2011)

cool  Just need to fill it up with some little bits and pieces get a light cage and a snake


----------

